# 58150 & 58140



## hardtail58 (Oct 25, 2011)

Can these two be billed together as separate procedures? Pre/post-operative DX recurrent cervical intraepithelial neoplasia & left ovarian fibroma


----------



## ajs (Oct 26, 2011)

So you are wanting to bill a Total Abdominal Hysterectomy and a Myomectomy?  I get the hysterectomy, but what are you billing the myomectomy code for?  The 58150 covers removal of tubes and ovaries if it is done in the course of the hysterectomy.  In any case these two codes present a CCI conflict and cannot be billed together even with a modifier.


----------

